# Betcha Diver doesn't believe the cops should have arrested Michael.



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Police: Chaska Man Bit Off Girlfriend?s Ear, Beheaded Her Cat « CBS Minnesota


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

SARGE7402 said:


> Police: Chaska Man Bit Off Girlfriend?s Ear, Beheaded Her Cat « CBS Minnesota


I'm sure diver can find police misconduct out of this gruesome incident.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

You're just being offensive in a lame attempt to get a rise out of me, just like any cop engaged in using inciters to provoke behavior that will lead to an arrest that is not otherwise warranted. You are examples of the worst in cops.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

So, yeah… I gotta agree with Diver on this one, this is just baiting a guy to cause trouble… kinda a bush sorta thing to do, I hope you don't do this type of thing professionally if you are a cop… I've been on the wrong end of a cop doing that to me and the wife, and seeing this kind of crap sure is kinda lame…


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

You know Salt N P Sometimes if you're on the wrong end of a cop then perhaps one ought to look at what one did to pop up on their radar screens. 

But I'd really like to hear what Diver thinks of what happened to Michael. Or does he think the police did the right thing in dragging this worthless piece of canine excrement off to the clink.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> You know Salt N P Sometimes if you're on the wrong end of a cop then perhaps one ought to look at what one did to pop up on their radar screens.


What I did was took a bogus ticket to court, the judge threw the ticket out and told the cop to stop bringing in bogus ticket cases (mine was not the first of the day). The cop held a grudge. The ticket was for excessive tire noise caused by a rear wheel drive car losing traction backing up out of a parking space where the rear tires were uphill&#8230;

The cop decided to follow me and my wife everywhere. He would be waiting outside my house and follow me to work. He even followed my wife INTO the grocery store and followed her around the store. It was creepy as hell. I talked to his boss, the alderman, the mayor, the sheriff at the time, and none of them would lift a finger or tell him to chill out. It only ended about 6 months later when he left town for a big city police job.

My REAL problem wasn't that the guy was a little off, that happens, my problem is that nobody would do anything about it.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

"_She said she'd been afraid of him for weeks, ever since Trudeau killed her cat in the middle of the living room._"

Not sure about the rest of you but once someone cuts off my pets head in front of me that's when I leave. No trial separation, no couples counseling just get up and walk out the door and send for my things.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> You know Salt N P Sometimes if you're on the wrong end of a cop then perhaps one ought to look at what one did to pop up on their radar screens.
> 
> But I'd really like to hear what Diver thinks of what happened to Michael. Or does he think the police did the right thing in dragging this worthless piece of canine excrement off to the clink.


Or alternatively, Sarge, maybe you shouldn't just assume that cops always right in picking persons for 'special attention'. Mr. Salty got that first ticket (the one that the judge tossed out) because the cop didn't like his car. The car looked like it could go fast. Not that the cop had ever seen the car going fast, or drive irresponsibly -- he had not. But it looked fast.

And then this cop would follow me around town as I drove. Follow me into the grocery store, up and down the aisles. Follow me back out, him having bought not a thing. Follow me on home. What did I do to get on his radar? Be married to Mr. Salty. I have never done thing one to draw police attention; not so much as a moving violation, ever. If you don't think these things represent an abuse of power and an attempt to bully and harass without justification ... well sir, that would make one of us who thinks that way.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> So, yeah&#8230; I gotta agree with Diver on this one, this is just baiting a guy to cause trouble&#8230; kinda a bush sorta thing to do, I hope you don't do this type of thing professionally if you are a cop&#8230; I've been on the wrong end of a cop doing that to me and the wife, and seeing this kind of crap sure is kinda lame&#8230;


Typical traffic stop BS. Happens all the time.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Spice said:


> Or alternatively, Sarge, maybe you shouldn't just assume that cops always right in picking persons for 'special attention'. Mr. Salty got that first ticket (the one that the judge tossed out) because the cop didn't like his car. The car looked like it could go fast. Not that the cop had ever seen the car going fast, or drive irresponsibly -- he had not. But it looked fast.
> 
> And then this cop would follow me around town as I drove. Follow me into the grocery store, up and down the aisles. Follow me back out, him having bought not a thing. Follow me on home. What did I do to get on his radar? Be married to Mr. Salty. I have never done thing one to draw police attention; not so much as a moving violation, ever. If you don't think these things represent an abuse of power and an attempt to bully and harass without justification ... well sir, that would make one of us who thinks that way.


Having had that experience, do you automatically trust that the cop has done the right thing when they kill somebody on the street? Also did you file a complaint, and if so what happened?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Spice said:


> Or alternatively, Sarge, maybe you shouldn't just assume that cops always right in picking persons for 'special attention'. Mr. Salty got that first ticket (the one that the judge tossed out) because the cop didn't like his car. The car looked like it could go fast. Not that the cop had ever seen the car going fast, or drive irresponsibly -- he had not. But it looked fast.
> 
> And then this cop would follow me around town as I drove. Follow me into the grocery store, up and down the aisles. Follow me back out, him having bought not a thing. Follow me on home. What did I do to get on his radar? Be married to Mr. Salty. I have never done thing one to draw police attention; not so much as a moving violation, ever. If you don't think these things represent an abuse of power and an attempt to bully and harass without justification ... well sir, that would make one of us who thinks that way.


in your case, that is a serious case of harassment and intimidation. I see that complaints were made and fell on deaf ears. were calls made to the AG or the justice dept.? also, this cop is in a big city now? would you mind PM'ing me his name. I just want to make sure that the bastard is not working in the same agency with me.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

mhans827 said:


> in your case, that is a serious case of harassment and intimidation. I see that complaints were made and fell on deaf ears. were calls made to the AG or the justice dept.? also, this cop is in a big city now? would you mind PM'ing me his name. I just want to make sure that the bastard is not working in the same agency with me.


 SnP and Spice: Don't do it!!! This guy is not safe to deal with! He is clearly not impartial! Take whatever steps you like on your own, but the cops on this thread are more interested in protecting their brethren than they are in protecting you.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> What I did was took a bogus ticket to court, the judge threw the ticket out and told the cop to stop bringing in bogus ticket cases (mine was not the first of the day). The cop held a grudge. The ticket was for excessive tire noise caused by a rear wheel drive car losing traction backing up out of a parking space where the rear tires were uphill&#8230;
> 
> The cop decided to follow me and my wife everywhere. He would be waiting outside my house and follow me to work. He even followed my wife INTO the grocery store and followed her around the store. It was creepy as hell. I talked to his boss, the alderman, the mayor, the sheriff at the time, and none of them would lift a finger or tell him to chill out. It only ended about 6 months later when he left town for a big city police job.
> 
> My REAL problem wasn't that the guy was a little off, that happens, my problem is that nobody would do anything about it.


That was a bad cop. And while I don't agree with how your complaint was handled, I know it happens a lot more than one would like. That's why I don't work for some of the agencies I've worked for in the past.

Yeah I was the cop that took the complaint's seriously and proceeded with them only to be persecuted by the powers that be.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Spice said:


> Or alternatively, Sarge, maybe you shouldn't just assume that cops always right in picking persons for 'special attention'. Mr. Salty got that first ticket (the one that the judge tossed out) because the cop didn't like his car. The car looked like it could go fast. Not that the cop had ever seen the car going fast, or drive irresponsibly -- he had not. But it looked fast.
> 
> And then this cop would follow me around town as I drove. Follow me into the grocery store, up and down the aisles. Follow me back out, him having bought not a thing. Follow me on home. What did I do to get on his radar? Be married to Mr. Salty. I have never done thing one to draw police attention; not so much as a moving violation, ever. If you don't think these things represent an abuse of power and an attempt to bully and harass without justification ... well sir, that would make one of us who thinks that way.


Spice I have a life and am not glued to the internet at all times. Just read hubby's post about his run in and he's right he got a raw deal.

Crap I guess you've not read a few of my previous posts. Bad cops give all good cops a bad name. Bad cops don't deserve to wear the badge and in many cases ought to be sent to prison.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Diver said:


> SnP and Spice: Don't do it!!! This guy is not safe to deal with! He is clearly not impartial! Take whatever steps you like on your own, but the cops on this thread are more interested in protecting their brethren than they are in protecting you.


SNP Spice do what you feel like. All cops aren't as Diver described. We don't like bad cops - or politicians any more than the rest of you.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Diver said:


> SnP and Spice: Don't do it!!! This guy is not safe to deal with! He is clearly not impartial! Take whatever steps you like on your own, but the cops on this thread are more interested in protecting their brethren than they are in protecting you.


prove I am not safe to deal with and how am I not impartial? is it because I don't agree with your exaggerated complaints. if anything, no one should be dealing with you. all you do is whine and cry. I have arrested cops in the past, I do not condone criminals who wear badges. I hate them as much I hate whiners. you are all talk diver, you have no substance. you need help man.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

mhans827 said:


> I'm sure diver can find police misconduct out of this gruesome incident.





Diver said:


> You're just being offensive in a lame attempt to get a rise out of me, just like any cop engaged in using inciters to provoke behavior that will lead to an arrest that is not otherwise warranted. You are examples of the worst in cops.


Wheres the moderators when you need one? Kind of like a cop


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Wheres the moderators when you need one? Kind of like a cop


I find it kind of funny that Diver never answered my original question. Diver: Should the cops have arrested Michael or should they just let him continue to beat on the poor girl


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Alright, we are done with the personal attacks!! Anymore and I'm going to start handing out infractions!
DAMN!!! I'm sipping some wine on a Friday night and you guys are ruining it!!!


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Diver said:


> Having had that experience, do you automatically trust that the cop has done the right thing when they kill somebody on the street? Also did you file a complaint, and if so what happened?


My starting hypothesis would that the cop had acted reasonably. I think that is true more often than not; certainly the very small sample of police that I've met in their professional capacity have mostly been people acting honorably and I respect their efforts. Trust would be a strong word however, as it's obvious that abuses do occur.

I wrote a letter to the city council. Since right about that time this officer moved 'up' to a Highway Patrol job and left the area, I've no idea if my letter had any impact.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

I won't be naming names, but it's in no way about a lack of trust for the people posting here. It's got to be sixteen kinds of unpleasant to deal with those cases from inside the profession, and for all willing to step up and do that, much good karma to you. It's appreciated. I'm not naming names because it was several years ago; the cop was very young, and I'm not interested in slinging mud at this time. He may well have matured out of such behavior, and if not I'm sure he's left a trail of more recent cases.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

mhans827 said:


> in your case, that is a serious case of harassment and intimidation. I see that complaints were made and fell on deaf ears. were calls made to the AG or the justice dept.? also, this cop is in a big city now? would you mind PM'ing me his name. I just want to make sure that the bastard is not working in the same agency with me.


My incident happened over 15 years ago, I have no idea nor do I care where the guy is now. He went onto a big city department back then, no clue if he is still there or what. If I never see or hear from him again, I will count that as a win.

I didn't call the AG, although I was considering it. The wife wrote an letter to the city council, but he had already moved on to a new job by the time it was reviewed and it was put in his file (according to the city clerk's office when I asked if they had ever done anything on the complaint). The justice department? I would have had no idea of how to even do that (this is before the internet).

Sharing the name? In print? That's a really good way to get my ass sued, so we will just respectfully decline that.

I just wanted to point out why I take everything I hear with a grain of salt & pepper (one might note the name  ).

The sad thing is, I was driving a Ford Torino with a 429 Cobra Jet and it had a Detroit locker rear end&#8230; if I had intended to make excessive tire noise, the whole freaking county would have known about it and it would have taken 10 minutes for the tire smoke to clear enough for people to see to drive&#8230; The one thing about Torinos is about how light they are in the back end and how nose heavy they are&#8230; makes backing up a rise or hill a stone cold bitch.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Look, I get it, the whole police thing is a personal issue!! We have all had very differing encounters with the police force. That being said, there is still away to debate most of these issues without taking to the lowly personal attack stage. Personal attacks will never open viewpoints. Debate, give facts. In the end if someone doesn't see the light ...move on.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Spice said:


> My starting hypothesis would that the cop had acted reasonably. I think that is true more often than not; certainly the very small sample of police that I've met in their professional capacity have mostly been people acting honorably and I respect their efforts. Trust would be a strong word however, as it's obvious that abuses do occur.
> 
> I wrote a letter to the city council. Since right about that time this officer moved 'up' to a Highway Patrol job and left the area, I've no idea if my letter had any impact.


Thanks. The guy who entered my house is still on the local police force, but my settlement with the town prevents him from having any dealings with me. He isn't supposed to even respond to a 911 call at my home, though I don't intend to test that. I just don't use 911. Calling 911 from home gives the cops authority to enter your home.

They have respected that agreement for 15 years now, so I expect they'll continue to do so, but my operating assumption is I'm dealing with someone with the IQ of a broccoli any time I have contact with any of them.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Mish's feet smell slightly like old cheese.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> Mish's feet smell slightly like old cheese.


LOL


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Somebody better taste that cheese. How long has it been stored? Was it canned or did they use mylar?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> My incident happened over 15 years ago, I have no idea nor do I care where the guy is now. He went onto a big city department back then, no clue if he is still there or what. If I never see or hear from him again, I will count that as a win.
> 
> I didn't call the AG, although I was considering it. The wife wrote an letter to the city council, but he had already moved on to a new job by the time it was reviewed and it was put in his file (according to the city clerk's office when I asked if they had ever done anything on the complaint). The justice department? I would have had no idea of how to even do that (this is before the internet).
> 
> ...


you dont have to tell me his name, thats ok. besides I just want to know if the guy works in my agency but if he now works for the highway patrol, then I dont work with him. The reason for calling justice department is they could do alot more. when a cop harrass you or intimidates you, more than likely he has used law enforcement database to find out information about you, which could be easily tracked. you know those clowns who see pretty ladies driving by, they want to find out where they live and follow them around to force a contact so he could get the lady's number. yeah every inquiry on law enforcement database can be tracked. it is actually done backwards when you make a complaint. FBI will run your name and it will show every cop who ever ran your information. so if a cop ran your info for no reason, he is done. believe it or not this issues happen all the time and the cop gets caught everytime. but anyway im glad the bastard is no longer in your jurisdiction.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> Police: Chaska Man Bit Off Girlfriend?s Ear, Beheaded Her Cat « CBS Minnesota


I have had that particular young man twit filtered for so long not sure what he has had to say here lately. What was it?


----------

